# Gloss versus matte bike paint...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I've always owned bikes with a gloss-like paint finish. Recently, I've been considering a *2010* Tarmac SL3 frame/fork in matte white/black finish. Besides the obvious difference in appearance between the two type of finishes, are there any other differences? Durabillity? More likely to scratch? etc...Thanks.


----------



## digit1001 (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't say from experience, but I would think the durability would depend on the clear coat, which means they should be equal. I think lighting would play a part in which scratching looks more noticeable too?

I found this: http://goo.gl/zlW8. If that's what you're looking at, it looks sharp. The frame looks like the top top has a bend like the Look frames, unless it's just an illusion in the photo. I'd go with a matte finish, and my for my next bike. I think they're kind of cool and subdued.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I believe that the word is Stealthy, and yes...If this is the bike then wow. I would say, having owned a flat black Cannondale, that the flat finish is more durable than a gloss finish. For one, the abrasions of everyday contact are less noticeable on a flat finish. 
Specialized has a bad, stealthy, mean looking bike on their hands with this model. Go for it!


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I dunno ... to me, a bike's gotta shine.


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

I like a gloss finish. 

My bike gets dirty from riding in the city. So when you do see some paint it really shines.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

^^^^^^^What they both said.^^^^^^^


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

My matte frame bike shows handprints where the oil from your hand makes the black a slightly different color then the rest of the frame. It doesn't bother me but it drives my riding buddy crazy


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I am just going back and forth on this one. Sometimes I think that I prefer gloss....and then I see a matte-colored one and think I prefer it!:mad2:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> ^^^^^^^What they both said.^^^^^^^


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I prefer the matte finish. Actually, after seeing this, I've decided to call in a favor from a painter friend and give my old Allez a new look, you know, keep it fresh. 

Go with the matte.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> I've always owned bikes with a gloss-like paint finish. Recently, I've been considering a *2010* Tarmac SL3 frame/fork in matte white/black finish. Besides the obvious difference in appearance between the two type of finishes, are there any other differences? Durabillity? More likely to scratch? etc...Thanks.


I recently had to make a similar decision....only it was on the Roubaix Pro frame. I asked about the durability of the finish and was told the matte was just as durable as the high gloss. I ended up choosing the matte because it was simply more unique, at least to my eye and quite a bit more uncommon as well. That coupled with the fact that I already own an '04 Roubaix Comp in gloss black made for an easy decision.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mick wolfe said:


> I recently had to make a similar decision....only it was on the Roubaix Pro frame. I asked about the durability of the finish and was told the matte was just as durable as the high gloss. I ended up choosing the matte because it was simply more unique, at least to my eye and quite a bit more uncommon as well. That coupled with the fact that I already own an '04 Roubaix Comp in gloss black made for an easy decision.


Thanks. I was concerned about the paint durability....but it seems that the matte holds up as well as the gloss. Any pictures of your rbx?


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

Matte can be very cool. It is just as durable but a bit more trouble to keep clean as the surface tends to have a very slight texture that can hold dirt. This is my cross bike and I keep it pretty clean with normal stuff. If I get grease on it a bit of simple green on a rag takes it right off.

I like it a lot.

dave


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

^^Looks nice! That's a good point about the matte paint though. I can see how it would be a bit more difficult to clean versus a slicker/gloss finish. I am glad to hear that the dirt would wipe off pretty easily with simple green. I was somewhat concerned that it staining into the paint permanently.


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

Cni2i said:


> ^^Looks nice! That's a good point about the matte paint though. I can see how it would be a bit more difficult to clean versus a slicker/gloss finish. I am glad to hear that the dirt would wipe off pretty easily with simple green. I was somewhat concerned that it would stain into the paint permanently.


I know what you mean but it's a non-issue. The paint is still nonporous, it's just got a very slight texture that gives it much of it's matte look.

The paint is only as good as the painter I guess so I imagine it matters who applies it.

Dave


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hooben said:


> I believe that the word is Stealthy, and yes...If this is the bike then wow. I would say, having owned a flat black Cannondale, that the flat finish is more durable than a gloss finish. For one, the abrasions of everyday contact are less noticeable on a flat finish.
> Specialized has a bad, stealthy, mean looking bike on their hands with this model. Go for it!


Oh my my my, gorgeous.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> I've always owned bikes with a gloss-like paint finish. Recently, I've been considering a *2010* Tarmac SL3 frame/fork in matte white/black finish. Besides the obvious difference in appearance between the two type of finishes, are there any other differences? Durabillity? More likely to scratch? etc...Thanks.


Have owned a flat black Felt frame for one season.

It shows dirt and dust much, much more. Just seems dirty all the time.

I'd prefer gloss.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

seemana said:


> I prefer the matte finish. Actually, after seeing this, I've decided to call in a favor from a painter friend and give my old Allez a new look, you know, keep it fresh.
> 
> Go with the matte.


I would love to do do that to my Pinarello that's white/blue would definitely give it a unique looks.

I like matte myself and so does the automotive industry as a lot of the "tuner" cars are being done up in a matte finish and they seem to hold up well. But it all depends on how much effort you put into the upkeep of your steed...you do it once a week then it shouldnt be so bad do every other month and it'll be tougher to clean


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a 2010 Roubaix pro in matte white / black. I sux. It is impossible to keep clean. If it gets grease on it (and it will), The only way to clean it is with something to strong or car wax. Normal bike cleaners will not get grease out of the matte finish. I love my Roubaix. I am considering trading just because of the finish.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Second Matte*

I'm on my second black matte frame. The first was a Calfee and they reccommended using 303 Protectent every once in awhile to protect it from UV rays. I now have the 2010 Tarmac pro and no one has said to treat it with anything. I clean it with Quik Detailer and it looks fine and doesn't show the dirt as much as my gloss white bikes. I like the stealth look and don't see many like it on the road.


----------



## Benzosol (Jun 6, 2007)

*SCOTT CR1 Matte Black*

Thought I would share a pic of my matte black CR1. 
Can't comment on the durability yet. Haven't road it much
since the repaint.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think that on certain bike (like the Tarmac) it looks better. I could imagine that it collects a bit more dirt but I say that it may be worth it.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Colnago's matte finish this year is bad ass.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I like matte colours. It reminds me of the SR-71 Blackbird.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

|3iker said:


> I like matte colours. It reminds me of the SR-71 Blackbird.


Interesting reference. Were you in the AF?


Here's my latest addiction:


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

OOooo me likey the black on black Scott. Hawt. I have a carbon frame I'm thinking about getting a black matte finish on. I'm not a fan of actually seeing the carbon weave, so the matte black paint might make it purtty to me.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I think after a year or so of looking at a flat finish, you'll wish it was gloss. I had a flat black Roubaix, and after a bit, it just looked drab to me. A bike with a bright red, or similar color, with a deep gloss, will always look great.


----------

